# Car Amp Cuts Out



## wamsher07 (Jan 19, 2010)

So Ive been running a Jensen 340 watt mono amp to a 8 inch cerwin vega sub (500 rms) in a tube enclosure for my jeep wrangler. I have 4 gauge wires to the amp and 8 gauge for everyhting else. Now this amp has been pounding like 2 10inch subs in the back for the past 2 years. Now all of a sudden the amp will cut out for about 5 second hit one note then go off again. I turned volume all the way down and watched the power light on amp and everything was working fine then i turned it up and i saw the light come on that said stand by and sure enough every 5 seconds that light would come off shutting down amp for protection reasons. Is this due to low battery and power not gettin there enough or what. All wiring is done well and no looseness or anything. Now if I turn the amp down to almost no input level and no EQ bass level then the amp does not go to stand by but as soon as i turn the levels up not even half way it cuts out again. Any suggestions?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Check the main fuse on the amp even though it looks good replace it, sounds like it is on its last leg. May try to find a repair place that does electronic's.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

Or just buy a better amp. I've never heard anyone say anything positive about Jensen.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

power supply for the amp is acting up IMO, only a matter of time before it dies.


----------

